# I Am So Stupiddd!!!!11!!!!!



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Guh!!  I feel so dumb! I as at school, and that pigeon I had spoken of before was there. I sprinted home, and back, this time with a large pot of pigeon food. When I got there, the beauty with feathered feet was still there, she doesn't really like flying. Her wing was droopy, but she corrected it soon. I spread the seeds out. And after a while she found them  she was eating, and eating, and eating. So happy  Then my heart started beating fast. She was so close...her back turned.... I had this strange attraction, like a baby to a shiny object. So I just....grabbed her. Such a great weight, just right. No bands squishing her beautiful feathers, over or under. So. pretty. I just stared at the scared-out-of-her-mind pigeon, clasped between my shaking hands (they do that when I get excited), her heart beating so fast...
Then I let her go. That's it. but I feel so damn stupid, because I'm so scared that my favourite pigeon on the street will be scared for me for so long, and instead of sitting close to me, she'll fly away at the sight of me. I know its an overreaction but I'm soo saddd! Is there anything I can do to win her trust back?? *facepalm*


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Who can blame you, I'd have probably done the same.

I'm sure she'll forgive you when you still bring her food when she's hungry.
It'll take a little time maybe but food is always the best way to their hearts. 

Janet


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

thanks  I'll start bringing pij food to school like I had been planning to. I left a pile of them. also, my friend wanted me to take the pigeon home, but I know she has a mate and chicks, so I didn't.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

November-X-Scourge said:


> thanks  my friend wanted me to take the pigeon home, but I know she has a mate and chicks, so I didn't.


No that would have been cruel, and you'd have felt really bad if you'd done that. 
I bet with regular feeding she's soon forgive you!! (as long as you don't get in trouble for feeding them). Don't want to get her to rely on you for food in case you can't keep it up. Just some treats every so often. 

Let us know what she does the next time she sees you.

Janet


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

i did the same thing in my backyard i just coudn't resist grabbing the pigeon that i have been feeding for months but as the other pigeons flew back to get some seed this one came as well so i think you dont have anything to worry about


----------

